# ausa woodchip cars



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

hELLO gUYS, 
DO ANY OF YOU OWN ANY USA WOODCHIP CARS AND HOW DO YOU LIKE THEM?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif IM INTERESTED IN 6 BUT NEVER SEEN THEM UP CLOSE, CAN SOME ONE POST A FEW PICTURES OF THE CARS AND ALSO A CLOSE UP OF THE TOP SECTION..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif I HAVE AN IDEAL BUT I NEED TO SEE THE TOP SECTION 1ST IN ORDER OF JUSTIFYING IT ..THAT AGAIN FELLAS 
NICK...


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
Don't know if this will help U or not, but here's a pic of a 
whopper hopper I created a few years ago out of a couple of 
those things, I have some un modified ones too, but don't 
have any pics of them on file... Perhaps if U could elaborate 
a little more on exactly what U need to see, I could take a 
shot or two and post them... 
Paul R...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Wow Paul, 
Great lookin car.... nice job on it, your picture is just what i needed to see now i can order some and start tearing them apart to make 2 out of 1 ....more to come. 
THANK YOU 
Nick...


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one L---O---N---G wood chip car! Can't run that on R1 curves!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't it be more fun to fill a whopper hopper with actual Whoppers?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, its one big dude alright, almost 28" long as I recall, the WM had 
3 of those big suckers, they were 68 footers... I will run fine on R3 
track, doesn't look good doing it, but it runs just fine... Almost broke 
out one of my automotive spray guns, damn airbrush took forever to paint 
that big sucker... 
Paul R...


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean that there really is a prototype for that thing!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: 

Here are a couple of pictures of my USAT woodchip car. I am very pleased with it, as I am with all of my USAT freight and passenger cars. I particularly like that the freight cars come with metal wheels and accept Kadee couplers with out any cutting or drilling. 





















Chuck N.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

RPC, 
Yup, there really was a prototype for that, it even looks somewhat 
like the protype too... A number of roads had, have, those things.. 
Don't know who applied the "Whopper Hopper" monicker, but it certainly 
was appropriate... hehe 
Paul R...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Chuck... that 2nd picture was perfect now what does the top part of that car ressemble to you guys/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif i'l give you a hint i just spent a lot of cash having some built and then, wala a freind made a suggestion about the top part of that car could be used for /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 
take a look at this vidio it will give you some more hints..look close at the cars behind my 2 sd 70's... ps i just ordered 10 wood chip cars... 
Nick..


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

On a trip this weekend to Buffalo Sunday moring on Route 400 which is a 4 lane running from teh sounthern tier into Buffalo for a while it parralells a section of tracks and some sidings. There is a car rebuilder that uses one of the sidings for storage. For months there had been sitting some old hoppers of some sort. No photos that I have or can find but they've been converting them to chip cars adding on a section to the top. A whole string of them on Sunday morning waiting to be painted with just the extra steel welded on the top. Pretty interesting really and definite scratch building candidates ala Marty or casting candidates similar to Burl's projects. 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

While an HO project....... 

Burl Rice did do a kit for the TC/L&N woodchip hoppers. James Bilbery (a mutual friend) and I had him convinced it would be an easy project, until he came to the house and James and I presented him some photos from Steve Johnson's extensive collection that were taken by a local professional studio when the cars were convereted here in Nashville. They had some interesting interior bracing!! 

http://burlrice.com/TC200/prototype/proto.html 

Worked out to be a neat kit.


----------

